# Connect an LG tv to my PC



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

hii
i need help connecting my pc to the new LG
i do have a vga geforce 7 series 512 mb and the lg 32 inch
i did get a vga cable from both sides and connect it one in pc one in tv and i keep getting in the option AV of the tv no signal and i even did fix the rate to the same 50- 60 mhz just like the tv and still the problem is running
anyone can help me ? plz urgently
thanks a lot


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

To do what you want three things have to align:

The TV has to be set to the "PC In" source.

The PC has to be set to a resolution and refresh rate that the TV can accept.

The PC has to be told to output to VGA.

If you've done all those things - try a new cable.


----------



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

i did try to fix this problem with the S-video solution since my Tv doesnt eventually have a vga
but i dont have a clean screen i mean Net as much the screen i have right now, is it from the s-video tranmisssion bcoz i got a very good high quality cable, 
what should i do?
how can i fix this, or should i move to HDMI solution, although HDMI cable is a little bit costy?
thanks for the help guys


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

If your computer has HDMI output absolutely use that. There is no comparison between HDMI and S-Video.

HDMI cables don't have to be expensive: LINK


----------



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

heyy.
thanks for the help
but actually i dont have hdmi in the pc, i have VGA - DVI and S-video port. and in the tv i have Component s-video and HDMI
so what do u think i should do?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Get one of THESE. You'll still have to do something about the audio as DVI does not transfer that. But that should be realitively easy using the computer's sound card and the audio input on the TV.


----------



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

thanks really a lot for ur help
i did transfer that to my technician and he is going to try to bring me that cable around these two days and i will let u know what will happen
but really thanks a lot for the help one more time...
take care.


----------



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

heyyy
i got a hdmi - dvi cable and the picture is amazing the hdmi is in the tv and the dvi in the pc
but i noticed one problem i dont have sound
i did insert RCA cable Left and right and connected to the earphone of the pc but still nothing is going with the sound in the hdmi system
any solution provided for that, any setting to be fixed??
thanks a lot


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

The TV may be looking for sound only from the HDMI - which its not getting. Go into the menu of the TV and see if you can change the audio in to the RCA inputs while the video stays with the HDMI input.


----------



## Murielle24 (Sep 12, 2009)

I did search everything in the tv nothing mentioned anything about audio hdmi or audio RCA
is there any other solution??
sorry really for giving u a hard time with my problem..


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your only other option is to use speakers attached directly to the PC. But don't be surprised if you run into syncing problems.


----------

